# John Deere 14SB needs a new carb



## Cheap Engineer (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm trying to find a new carb for my John Deere 14SB walk behind. It has a 5HP Kawaski engine. I checked the John Deere website and it looks like the part will cost me $104 from my friendly John Deere dealer. I was hoping to find another vendor for this part. It is a Mikuni carb. The part number on the engine is FC150VB29949 and the s/n is FC150VB29949. The Kawaski dealer told me that the engine comes back code "SSO" which means they can't get it. Does anyone know of a different source for this part? 

Thanks,
Cheap


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------

